

High school dropout built a $1B business selling phones nobody wanted - tehrania
http://uk.businessinsider.com/pcs-wireless-ben-nash-built-a-billion-dollar-company-2015-3?r=US

======
sukilot
Is there a more reputable source for this story than BI?

